
Where Amazon Returns Go to Be Resold by Hustlers - longdefeat
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/01/where-amazon-returns-go-to-be-resold-by-hustlers/580363/
======
avitzurel
There are about a million YouTube video with just the YouTuber you imagine
with just the talk you imagine talking about just this subject.

[https://www.liquidation.com/](https://www.liquidation.com/) is where you can
find these pallettes.

